
Ask HN: Continue developing website or start to sell the product - msomsa
I am developing this website and we are I am currently planning the next steps for this product. So we could use this website and start to attract the first clients, for a example a refugee and someone who want to hire him&#x2F;her and therefore generate some feedback from them or develop a better website before we start with the clients. What is your opinion?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;binye.pythonanywhere.com&#x2F;
======
msomsa
I attached the link to the url

